# More protection than a durex factory....Nissan GTR



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This car was booked in for our Correct and Protect+ detail as even being new the customer was not happy and wanted perfection :thumb:

The car was booked in for 5 days and the work began.

The car received a 2 stage machine correction detail followed by PPF to the full front end and finished with 9 coats of Z2 with Z6 between each once the AIO had gone down and all topped off with Z8 :doublesho

The glass received XtraVue and the alloys and exhaust were treated to Z CS.
The engine and interior was dressed with Aerospace 303.

We also tinted the glass.

And with all said and done the car was left like this:

















































































































































Now thats protection :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Why is it cars always look so shiney and clean in your unit ..

Top work as per usual :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome job Robbie:thumb:
9 coats???!!!!! Must be the slickest ever finish, what sort of durability do you reckon that will give then?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice Rob, That car is gonna sheet water like mad and make washing a doddle with that many coats of Zaino! Great job


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:argie:

Nice job Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Awesome job Robbie:thumb:
> 9 coats???!!!!! Must be the slickest ever finish, what sort of durability do you reckon that will give then?


Super slick mate :thumb:
Not sure on durability I will expect 6-8 months + with the right care. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I would of done a few more coats but the car is due out in an hour or so :lol:

Robbie


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

awesome car with awesome detailing
cheers for sharing


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

qstix said:


> Why is it cars always look so shiney and clean in your unit ..
> 
> Top work as per usual :thumb:


cos they are 
superb work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work Robbie, those GTR's look so mean!!:thumb:

kev


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good Robster.. Bonnet and Front Wing look particularly good for some reason.... 

Johnny


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Great finish Rob, the carbon details on this really set it off.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

9 Layers!!! love it


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,great work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic again, i have had 10 layers that last 9moths but it hadnt been washed for over 6 weeks so striped it all back and started again for winter.....

p.s love your under name title  pmsl



> *MAGIC*
> Milkman & Approved Zaino Detailer
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2007
> ...


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking cracking!

Saw one of these in the flesh for the first time the other day, stunning looking car. Even the other half complimented it, which he never does normally


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW thats a real fruity one and bet its a real ribbed tickler too:thumb::lol:

Bet it makes you go for longer as well hey Robbie:lol:



Stunning work you should get an award from Nissan soon the amount of GTR's you've done:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks stunning.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Good job and loving the decal


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> WOW thats a real fruity one and bet its a real ribbed tickler too:thumb::lol:
> 
> Bet it makes you go for longer as well hey Robbie:lol:
> 
> Stunning work you should get an award from Nissan soon the amount of GTR's you've done:thumb:


They should be begging me for my skills :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice.... When did you become Zaino approved? Didn't know they did things like that?


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Top class work, that was one serious set of layers going on there. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice.... When did you become Zaino approved? Didn't know they did things like that?


A long time dude about 2 years :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice indeed :thumb:

What do you mean by: "finished with 9 coats of Z2 with Z6 between each once the AIO had gone down and all topped off with Z8"

I understand the Z6 wipedown between each coat of Z2, but what do you mean once the AIO had gone down?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich H said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:
> 
> What do you mean by: "finished with 9 coats of Z2 with Z6 between each once the AIO had gone down and all topped off with Z8"
> 
> I understand the Z6 wipedown between each coat of Z2, but what do you mean once the AIO had gone down?


AIO as the base coat mate then the rest on top :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

sueprb finish on the car fella:thumb:

they really are a beast,i'm in the middle of doing a dark met grey one,the red's nice but personally i like the grey,but jeeper's those car's are scary quick,by the time third gear is hit it's underwear change time:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job, How is it that certain colours in certain light just look flat though especially roofs and bonnets picture 2 makes the bumper look a diffrent colour.
I had the same on an aygo in the blue ice paint.
Very Stange.
My monitor is fully calibrated also.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it could be the lighting as the bonnet had a light directly above and the bumper did not.
Also it takes a while for the PPF to cure/bond.

Robbie


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Cracking stuff Robbie! 

Just a shame that nissan can't get the colour match right on front bumper for the red! The Assistant CEO of the company on the floor below has a red GTR and the colour difference is shocking! (He also has a 370z and a new 911!)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DarrylB said:


> Cracking stuff Robbie!
> 
> Just a shame that nissan can't get the colour match right on front bumper for the red! The Assistant CEO of the company on the floor below has a red GTR and the colour difference is shocking! (He also has a 370z and a new 911!)


Do you work in ONE building?

If you do then look at the screen it will have a VM sticker in it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great top work


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Robbie was just flicking throw how much is it to tint windows?see u shortly even though i have been given strict instruction to not go near u or alex as will be bad for my cc :lol: gf knows me to well :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-tom- said:


> Robbie was just flicking throw how much is it to tint windows?see u shortly even though i have been given strict instruction to not go near u or alex as will be bad for my cc :lol: gf knows me to well :lol:


:lol: :thumb:
See you soon mate.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Robbie!

I know I joked before but the camera really is not doing your work justice, i've seen a red GTR in the flesh and the camera does not show up the colour in your pictures.

Imo it undervalues your work. 

Just my opinion though but you can pick up a small 350d canon slr for like £150-£200 on ebay or the likes and I really think you would appreciate how well it brings up all your hard work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic work as always Robbie!
> 
> I know I joked before but the camera really is not doing your work justice, i've seen a red GTR in the flesh and the camera does not show up the colour in your pictures.
> 
> ...


Its mad really because some pics come out really well and others dont :wall: I have not changed any settings so dont know whats going on.

I will look into the camera you mentioned :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking good, can I ask what's on the tires?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

They look like dunlop sp sports mate.

Good idea with the camera Robbie juts constructive criticism as your work clearly deserves to be shown off.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

9 coats....... :doublesho:doublesho


you could have done 10 just to round it up......... lol:lol:


fantastic job, bet the owner was very pleased!!!:driver:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mr Gurn said:


> 9 coats....... :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> you could have done 10 just to round it up......... lol:lol:
> 
> fantastic job, bet the owner was very pleased!!!:driver:


Very pleased indeed :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! Are the carbon fibre parts wrapped or after market?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Outstanding job! Are the carbon fibre parts wrapped or after market?


Thanks.

All aftermarket real carbon on this one :thumb:

Mega bucks :doublesho


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Thanks.
> 
> All aftermarket real carbon on this one :thumb:
> 
> Mega bucks :doublesho


Oh yes... but it suits the car well IMO!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Nanolex said:


> Oh yes... but it suits the car well IMO!


It suits the red very well as you say but on Ultimate Silver its on another level :doublesho I will post up some pics later :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd have to agree with whoever said about getting a good camera, the pics really don't show the colour at all, I bet the finish is many many times better than the pics are showing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Eddy said:


> I'd have to agree with whoever said about getting a good camera, the pics really don't show the colour at all, I bet the finish is many many times better than the pics are showing.


New camera is in hand :thumb:


----------

